# Aren't White Tigers AWESOME!???!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Well if they are then be sure to say hi to Sibera The White Tiger! He lives with his cousin Tyberis (the lion cub), and is Rascal's most coolest pal out of the whole bunch! He loves grabbing and playing with Cat Tails. Why?...maybe because they're "Cat" Tails :rofl:
Okay...So here he is! Like the grass effect??










*Don't you just love his hair??? *
*

(For those who may not remember...This is Tyberis)








*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

White tigers are my favorite! Love the hair lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super cute I love the red hair.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> White tigers are my favorite! Love the hair lol.





kg420 said:


> Super cute I love the red hair.


Thanks so much Holly and Krystal! Haha, he just might be the only white tiger with dyed hair


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very awesome Nisse!! I'm lovin it!! I can't wait to see this all put together! I'm totally lovin the grass!! I love cat tails, anyways.. used to play with em all the time when I lived in Florida as a child!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Annie, Sibera looks like me, he is wayyyy to cute, and I love the expression on his face  ooo I can't wait to see more, mmmm, keep up the great work girl, love you


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

you are one talented girl. you seem to get better and better everytime i view ur stuff. good work. is this all done on the comp? or do u hand sketch it first


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Very awesome Nisse!! I'm lovin it!! I can't wait to see this all put together! I'm totally lovin the grass!! I love cat tails, anyways.. used to play with em all the time when I lived in Florida as a child!


LOL! Thanks so much Auntie Bev!! I can't wait either! That grass was a life saver! I couldn't think of how to make him not look weird while holding cat tails in a blank white background! And Cat Tails are awesome! They remind of those lipstick plants that have the fuzzy red tips! 



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Annie, Sibera looks like me, he is wayyyy to cute, and I love the expression on his face  ooo I can't wait to see more, mmmm, keep up the great work girl, love you


LOL! You're so funny Momma Tye! I love his hair, he's a charming little guy isn't he?:rofl: and I sure will, i love you toooo! 



thaim said:


> you are one talented girl. you seem to get better and better everytime i view ur stuff. good work. is this all done on the comp? or do u hand sketch it first


 Much appreciated Thaim  I try to do better everytime and i'm sooo happy it's being noticed! I sketch all of my animations first, then if it looks right and has no mistakes i go back over the drawing with a heavier hand to make the lining of it darker. Then i upload them onto the comp and edit them in photoshop. Here's the original drawing of Sibera  I'm gonna do a vid of an animation one day to show you guys. I just need to find out how to hold the camera steady!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Love white tigers..the hair is so cool. nice job.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> Love white tigers..the hair is so cool. nice job.


Thanks missy! lol!  That hair is like my fave thing to look at when i stare at him lol!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice. I like the grass, but you could put him in or around water as well. Tigers love water.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Annie, you do an awesome job. And I look forward to a video of how you animate things, that would be cool, can you not make it stationary somehow, like right next to yu?? hmm thinking outloud, did not sleep well last night, sorry


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> Very nice. I like the grass, but you could put him in or around water as well. Tigers love water.


WOAH how could i forget!!?? Thanks so much for that, i'll do that!:goodpost:



apbtmom76 said:


> lol Annie, you do an awesome job. And I look forward to a video of how you animate things, that would be cool, can you not make it stationary somehow, like right next to yu?? hmm thinking outloud, did not sleep well last night, sorry


Good point lol! But i have no idea how to do it. Like this person did. Its sooo still!





AND i wanna show you guys how i edit up and bring Rascal alive sort of like this person did. But i have no idea how to do so


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You could tie a video camera above your head. lol.

For the computer drawing there are programs that will take pics at certain intervals and save them for you so you can make a movie out of them. I'll look some up.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

This one is only a trail.
Desktop Video Recorder - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Free
CamStudio - Free Screen Recording Software


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> You could tie a video camera above your head. lol.
> 
> For the computer drawing there are programs that will take pics at certain intervals and save them for you so you can make a movie out of them. I'll look some up.





aimee235 said:


> This one is only a trail.
> Desktop Video Recorder - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> Free
> CamStudio - Free Screen Recording Software


I hope i don't sound crazy but i actually considered that :rofl: I'll ask some of the people on youtube you've made vids of themselves drawing. Hopefully i'll get helpful responses.

And thank you so much for the links! I'm using the free one. Now i can show you guys (and gals) how i bring my characters to life :goodpost:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Doesn't sound crazy to me, but that could be because that's the only thing I could think of. lol.


----------

